# What causes liver and kidney failure



## Prime (Jul 15, 2019)

Besides an all seed diet, if a budgie is fed a base of pellets and has seeds as a treat, what can cause kidney and/or liver failure in budgies?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The answers you are looking for are in the links below:

Kidney Disease in Birds

Liver Disease in Birds*


----------



## Prime (Jul 15, 2019)

So is there a way to prevent it happening in a budgie? Or is it something you don't really have control over?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Often they are genetically predisposed to problems but diet can play a part, for instance, a high fat diet may contribute to fatty liver disease. When a bird does not get a balanced diet, that leads to nutritional problems that weaken the immune system and hence make the bird more prone to other health issues.


----------



## Prime (Jul 15, 2019)

Okay, thank you!


----------

